# CV quick boot install success...eventually.



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The kit:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NETIuccPlMk


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

When I had to buy a second kit after destroying the first one. "Surprise daddy!" said my son.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VcW8ZEo7QGE


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

So you are at the price of a new cv axle. 
http://www.partsgeek.com/gbproducts...mQJtHypjYNW6nM-4WqmDHIufbiAO9C2slwxoC1SXw_wcB
That takes about 20 minutes to install and comes with warranty.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

It might take you 20 minutes to install. Me, different story. However, a new axle is preferable given the amount of time and effort involved. As noted in my write up, the boot replacement is best in only certain situations. Anyway, it's on there now!


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Quick Boot pros and cons:

Pros:

Cheaper than an axle. ($20 v. ?)

1. Do not have to remove axle to install

2. Can be done in the driveway or on the street outside your house

3. No special tools needed (need just standard hand tools)

Cons:

1. Messy, lots of grease. Cleaning out the old grease, installing the new creates a gooey mess. Wear gloves.

2. Boot requires special care while gluing. Seams on boot must be kept free of grease. Getting clamps fully closed with pliers and a screw driver in tight, slippery quarters is tricky.

3. If the axle is bad, boot replacement isn?t the solution. You have to replace the axle if it is bad.

If you can deal with the mess, don?t mind waiting for the glue to set up and have patience, the boot replacement isn?t too bad. It is ok for certain situations like mine. I caught the torn boot early, the joint wasn?t making any noise, I don?t have a good (safe) way to get under the van so I used the boot. Having done one and knowing what to do and not to do, it would probably take me about 45 minutes to an hour of actual work to do the other side (not counting the wait time for the glue to set up). The other side isn?t torn, though, so I am leaving it alone.

If the axle was bad, I wouldn?t do it myself. No safe place to work, not going to do it. Quick boot is provisionally recommended for the specific circumstances mentioned above.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the write up Bigplanz, the boots I put on my Toyota 4X4 truck I had to drop the axle. The dern thing lacked 1/4 inch to keep from tearing everything out, I hate when that happens, just one quarter of an inch. I couldn't find a split boot around here.

ukrkoz, thanks for that link, I got it bookmarked, that is some good prices on parts, except for the front axle for my 1990 Toyota 4X4 truck :vs_shocked: I think I am going to be sick. LOL


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Never seen one last more than about 10K in miles.

Couple that with the fact that when the boots go bad, they drop the grease and smoke the joint...it usually better to just replace the whole assembly.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll monitor it and report back.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Word of advice. Throw the cheap clamps that come with kit away. Go buy two "ear" type at napa for a couple of bucks. Use 10 inch nippers to install them. They won't ooze grease then.

On the bright side, I found a rear window wiper switch at the junkyard so now my rear wipers work.


----------



## Raja11262010 (May 13, 2016)

These "quick" boots usually fail after a short interval. The only satisfactory long term solution is to remove the axle and install new boots. And make certain you remove all the old grease (and grit) before repacking the joints. Use MoS2 grease in the outer (Rzeppa CV) joint and extreme pressure NLGI #1 grease on the inner (tripot) joints. Honda CV joints are made by GKN which recommends you do NOT fill the inner tripot joints with MoS2 grease.

Removing the drive shafts is not difficult if you have the correct tools and a shop manual. It takes me slightly more than an hour to remove a Honda drive shaft.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Raja11262010 said:


> These "quick" boots usually fail after a short interval. The only satisfactory long term solution is to remove the axle and install new boots. And make certain you remove all the old grease (and grit) before repacking the joints. Use MoS2 grease in the outer (Rzeppa CV) joint and extreme pressure NLGI #1 grease on the inner (tripot) joints. Honda CV joints are made by GKN which recommends you do NOT fill the inner tripot joints with MoS2 grease.
> 
> Removing the drive shafts is not difficult if you have the correct tools and a shop manual. It takes me slightly more than an hour to remove a Honda drive shaft.


Well, you're right. If i had it to do over again, i would have just replaced the axle. The quick boot separated from the CV joint quickly after October. I have been running a little experiment since then, to see how long it takes to fail. I have driven it since November with the boot separated from the axle. Still no noise from the joint, no whine, no click, nothing. Snort. I will replace the axle at some point, but not for a while.


----------



## Raja11262010 (May 13, 2016)

I think postponing replacing the torn boot is a mistake unless you plan to install a rebuilt axle because by the time the outer Rzeppa CV joint begins to make noise it will be ruined. However, rebuilt axles are relatively cheap ~ $50 for a Honda unit from Rockauto.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Yup, replacing a boot is temporary, but temporary can be about 10-12 years, like on my 1987 sunbird. Yes, it will slop grease everywhere after a few months, then you gotta refill with grease, clamp up again, what a mess. But, I did put off putting on a new axle(recently, with your help here).


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Near the end, I gave up refilling with grease. I just waited for the joints to wear out a tad, no biggee. New axle, and car is like new.


----------

